# Looking for immediate work



## codexpert (Dec 27, 2008)

I am currently looking for remote work or independent consultant work for physician practices, hospital ambulatory services or DoD contracts. I have over 12 years of experience in abstracting operatative reports, EM scoring, auditing, physician coding, OB/GYN, orthropedics, family pratice and data quality extraction. I am also very proficient in DoD coding guidlines and CARA audit mediation. If you can utilize my skills kindly contact me. I am willing to travel extensively too.
Thanks


----------

